# Authentic Pork Carnitas



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

*Menu*
Authentic Pork Carnitas
Mexican rice
Ranch Style Beans
Apple Cinnamon Strudel Cake

*Authentic Pork Carnitas*
Dry brine 2" cubes of pork









Then marinate for 2-3 hours in
3 parts orange juice, 1 part lime juice, keep rinds in marinade and cooking.
3-5 cloves of garlic, 2-3 Bay leaves, salt and cumin.









Drain marinade and everything else goes into the dutch oven, add in a quartered onion









I use enough bacon grease and lard to just cover the meat, and cook for 2 hours or till tender over medium heat.









Then I switch to high heat to crisp the pork.









I got sidetracked while crisping the pork and it got a little darker than I usually cook it.
But it was still tender and juicy inside.








VS









Serve with fresh lemon or lime for squeezing over the carnitas, cilantro, onion and fresh salsa for garnishes
I also lightly browned a stack of fresh corn tortillas and served for tacos

Arroz Mexicana aka Mexican Rice









Frijoles Refritos
My *Ranch Style Beans* start off the same as the above linked ^, but get some additional treatment.
The onion, tomato and jalapeno are removed before adding the beans, and are pureed and set aside till the last hour or so of the cook and then added back.
When I add beans I put in 1/2 chicken broth and 1/2 water.
1T Paprika
1/2T each Guajillo, Ancho and Arbol chile powders
1t each granulated onion and garlic
1t cumin

Sorry, no pics of today's beans.

*Apple Cinnamon Strudel Cake*

Preheat oven to 350° and butter a 9x13 baking dish

In a large mixing bowl whisk together
1-1/2C brown sugar
1 large egg
1/3C vegetable oil
1C buttermilk

Then stir in
1t baking soda
1t vanilla extract

To these mix in
2-1/2C flour
1-1/2C diced apple
Pour into baking dish

In a small mixing bowl combine the following, use a pastry blender, fork or your hands
Should have the consistency of wet sand
1/3C sugar
1-1/2t cinnamon
2T melted butter

Spread this over the batter, you may add some chopped nuts if you like, I added walnuts

















*Lets Eat!*


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

All looks very well put together brother!!!! Fine as usual!


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

...


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

stevenattsu said:


> ...


Sure you can, I've lived with a Mexican family and they do it all the time.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Looks amazing!! My family and friends think I’m a good cook, but secretly I’m just a copy cat of Chile!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

I really wish you’d open a restaurant. Lol that really looks amazing


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

I have been wanting to do some carnitas. Thanks for the motivation.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Made a nice lunch of the leftovers.
Added some salsa verde to the pork and it reheated real nice.
Beans and rice with more salsa verde.


----------

